# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Πόση κατανάλωση ΩΧΒ της ΔΕΗ μπορεί να καταναλώσει ο router?

## senius

*Πόση κατανάλωση ΩΧΒ της ΔΕΗ, μπορεί να καταναλώσει ο router ετησίως ?*

Καλησπέρα στους συνάδελφους.

Υπάρχει η εξής απορία μου:
Εδώ και πέντε μήνες που έχω στήσει 4 b.b. link, με router pentium 3 στα 933 και μνήμη 320 mb, και κάρτα C.F. 256 mb, η ΔΕΗ μου έχει έρθει αρκετά πιο αυξημένη στα ΩΧΒ.

Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου απαντήσει πόσα watt καταναλώνει ετησίως ο αντίστοιχος router, που αναφέρω παραπάνω ?

Επίσης έχει διαφορά στην κατανάλωση ρεύματος, αν έχεις σκληρό δίσκο 6 giga, η κάρτα C.F. 256 ΜΒ, στο router ?:

Σας ευχαριστώ.

Φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## trendy

Αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη βάλε νυχτερινό ρεύμα. 
Με σιγουριά δεν μπορούμε να σου πούμε πόσο καταναλώνει. Υπάρχουν μερικές σελίδες στο internet που βάζεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του pc σου και βγάζουν την κατανάλωση, αλλά ο πιο σίγουρος τρόπος είναι με ένα ρολόι πριν το pc ή με ένα βολταμπερόμετρο που κυκλοφορούσε παλιότερα στο Σαββατιάτικο καφέ Αμπελοκήπων.

----------


## ngia

> *Πόση κατανάλωση ΩΧΒ της ΔΕΗ, μπορεί να καταναλώσει ο router ετησίως ?*
> 
> Καλησπέρα στους συνάδελφους.
> 
> Υπάρχει η εξής απορία μου:
> Εδώ και πέντε μήνες που έχω στήσει 4 b.b. link, με router pentium 3 στα 933 και μνήμη 320 mb, και κάρτα C.F. 256 mb, η ΔΕΗ μου έχει έρθει αρκετά πιο αυξημένη στα ΩΧΒ.
> 
> Μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου απαντήσει πόσα watt καταναλώνει ετησίως ο αντίστοιχος router, που αναφέρω παραπάνω ?
> 
> ...


50-60watt ανάλογα το φορτίο της cpu
1e /ετος/watt --> 50-60e/έτος (αν έχεις νυκτερινό ή/και είσαι σε μικρή κλίμακα είναι λιγότερο)

----------


## noisyjohn

Κώστα δες και αυτό:

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29876&start=0

----------


## jpeppas

Σε συνέχεια της ερώτησης, αν βάλεις δίσκο laptop αντί κανονικού (3.5"), υπάρχει οικονομία?

----------


## ngia

> Σε συνέχεια της ερώτησης, αν βάλεις δίσκο laptop αντί κανονικού (3.5"), υπάρχει οικονομία?


0.5watt έναντι 6watt

----------


## papashark

50W * 24h/d = 1200 Wh/day = 1.2 KWh/d (* ~0.1 e/KWh = 0.12ευρώ/μέρα * 365 μέρες τον χρόνο = 40κάτι ευρώ τον χρόνο όπους σου είπε ο ngia)

4 μήνες * 1.2 KWh/d = 120 * 1.2 = 144 KWh ανά μέτρηση (συνήθως είναι τετράμηνη, οπότε υπολογίζης περίπου 36-40KWh τον μήνα).




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jpeppas
> 
> Σε συνέχεια της ερώτησης, αν βάλεις 
> δίσκο laptop αντί κανονικού (3.5"), υπάρχει οικονομία?
> 
> 
> 0.5watt έναντι 6watt


και αν βάλεις στον router CF ακόμα μεγαλύτερη οικονομία  ::

----------


## senius

Ευχαριστώ τους συναδέλφους που έχουν απαντήσει μέχρι τώρα.

Σε σύγκριση με πέρσι την ίδια εποχή και φυσικά (στο περίπου), με τις ίδιες οικιακές καταναλώσεις μου, εχω *590 KLW*, παραπάνω.

Αύριο θα προμηθευτώ ρολόι μετρητή της ΔΕΗ, να το βάλω πάνω στο router να δω τι τραβάει.

Πιστεύω ότι το συγκεκριμένο θέμα απασχολεί αρκετούς από εσάς, οπότε τα *φώτα των παλαιών ποιητών*, πιστεύω θα δώσουν λύση στην απορία μου.

----------


## Danimoth

Εμμ. Χαζή ερώτηση, αλλά τι είναι το νυχτερινό ρεύμα??

----------


## tyson

> Εμμ. Χαζή ερώτηση, αλλά τι είναι το νυχτερινό ρεύμα??


Στο site της ΔΕΗ λέει ακριβώς τι είναι, πόσο κοστίζει κτλ κτλ.

----------


## madmetal

επισης αλλη χαζη ερωτηση  ::  
αν παρω σκληρο 2.5" για φορητο παιζει κανονικα σε desktop ε?
 ::

----------


## papashark

> επισης αλλη χαζη ερωτηση  
> αν παρω σκληρο 2.5" για φορητο παιζει κανονικα σε desktop ε?


Θέλει adaptor και παίζει

----------


## madmetal

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από madmetal
> 
> επισης αλλη χαζη ερωτηση  
> αν παρω σκληρο 2.5" για φορητο παιζει κανονικα σε desktop ε?
> 
> 
> 
> Θέλει adaptor και παίζει


ευχαριστω!
 ::

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν υπαρχει λογος υπαρξης σκληρου με μικροτικ ρε παιδια.
Και απο θεμα καταναλωσης, θεμα θερμοκρασιας, θορυβου, ......
Το λειτουργικο χωραει σε 32Mb CF, δεν ειναι απαεραιτητη η παρουσια σκληρου δισκου. Με CF το δινουν.
Αν φοβαστε για γραψε-σβησε, υπαρχουν κομβοι που δουλευουν 2-3 χρονια με την ιδια.....
Δεν ξερω ποσο καταναλωση εχει μια cf, αλλα οχι οσο ενας δισκος...  ::

----------


## jpeppas

Ναι, αλλά αν έχεις Linux?

----------


## Danimoth

Υπάρχει κι αυτό
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30776

----------


## papashark

> Ναι, αλλά αν έχεις Linux?


Πάρε μια CF 1 γίγα, κλείσε ότι δεν χρειάζετε να γράφετε, άμα σε ανυσηχεί το πόσο θα επιζήσει, και είσαι μια χαρά

Ασε που οι CF 1 & 2 GB είναι τόσο φθηνές πλέον που δεν χρειάζετε για μένα καν να το σκεφτείς  ::   ::

----------


## jpeppas

Αμα θέλεις εκτός από router να έχεις ftp, web, dns, vpn κλπ, τότε αφού θα έχεις μηχάνημα έτσι και αλλιώς 24/7 ανοιχτό, καλό είναι να μην είναι με CF (με τις προαναφερθέντες υπήρεσίες) , αλλά να το κάνεις όσο το δυνατόν πιο οικονομικό (απο θέμα κατανάλωσης ρεύματος)...

----------


## trendy

Κοίτα υπάρχουν και πολύ πιο μικρές διανομές που χωράνε σε cf ίσες με 32 και 64 MB. Αλλά πλέον οι τιμές τους είναι τόσο ξεφτυλισμένες που δεν είναι σημαντικό κόστος να πάρεις 1GB. Για τις υπηρεσίες που αναφέρεις μπορείς να τις κοτσάρεις στη cf άνετα, αρκεί να μη γράφεις-σβήνεις συνέχεια. Δηλαδή τα zones στο dns τα γράφεις μία φορά και μετά μόνο προσθέτεις καμία αλλαγή. Στο httpd φορτώνεις μερικές πληροφορίες που θέλεις να βλέπει όποιος επισκέπτεται τη σελίδα του κόμβου και δεν το πειράζεις. ftp έχεις χώρο να βάλεις κάτι αρκετά σημαντικό για να το έχεις πρόχειρο για download πάλι μπορεί να παίξει άνετα. vpn δε σε περιορίζει το γεγονός ότι έχεις το λειτουργικό σε cf. Γενικά αν κλείσεις τα logs και δε γράφεις στη cf είσαι εντάξει.

----------


## papashark

CF 1 GB από 14 ευρώ

CF 2 GB από 25 ευρώ

CF 4 GB από 56 ευρώ


Με 14 ευρώ και να χαλάσει στον ένα χρόνο, στα παλιά σου τα παπούτσια  :: 

Ενας 3.5" σκληρός καίει 5W παραπάνω από την CF, ήτοι 120W την ημέρα, ήτοι 43.8 KWh, ήτοι 5 ευρώ τον χρόνο, άντε θα βγάλεις και την μισή "επένδυση"  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

H samsung νομίζω έχει ανακοινώσει ήδη 64GB flash μνήμες που θα αντικαθηστούν σύντομα τους σκληρούς, ελάχιστη κατανάλωση, ελάχιστη θέρμανση του συστήματος, αθόρυβη (αν και κάποιος εδώ πέρα θα πει ότι ακούει τα ηλεκτρόνια να κυκλοφορούν), μικρή, πολύ μικρή, σπαστικά πολύ μικρή, α και γρήγορη, το ίδιο σπαστικά γρήγορη....  ::  

(και θα είναι και ακόμα παραπάνω σπαστικά ακριβή)

Πάρτε και το 2.5" 32 GB "HDD replacement" από την TDK

----------


## alasondro

> Ναι, αλλά αν έχεις Linux?


βάζεις openwrt που χώραει και σε 8Mbyte cf  ::

----------


## senius

Εντάξει με τις καταναλώσεις των C,F. καρτών, έναντι του σκληρού δίσκου.

Το θέμα όμως της κατανάλωσης σε *watt* του προαναφερόμενου router, στο αρχικό post ? 
Ειναι *50 εως 60* watt την ώρα, τελικά ?

----------


## trendy

Αφού θα βάλεις ρολόι πάνω, θα μάθεις στα σίγουρα. Εδώ ό,τι κι αν σου πουν υπόθεση θα είναι.

----------


## minoas

> Αύριο θα προμηθευτώ ρολόι μετρητή της ΔΕΗ


αυτό το ρολόι πόσο κοστίζει ; με ενδιαφέρει .
edit: σήμερα δευτέρα 28 Μαΐου είναι του αγίου πνεύματος και νομίζω γιορτάζει η ΔΕΗ , αλλά και γενικά οι δημόσιες υπηρεσίες είναι κλειστά ή υπολειτουργούν .

----------


## PPZ

ΟΤΑΝ υπηρχε, κωστιζε γυρω στα 20-25 ευρω...

Ο Senius μπορει να ενωουσε επιπλεων μετρητη απο τη ΔΕΗ, μονο για τους PC's...

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Αύριο θα προμηθευτώ ρολόι μετρητή της ΔΕΗ
> 
> 
> αυτό το ρολόι πόσο κοστίζει ; με ενδιαφέρει .



Πληροφορήθηκα ότι το ρολόι μετρητή για την ΔΕΗ, το βρίσκουμε σε ηλεκτολογικά μαγαζια, και το κόστος του ειναι περίπου* 7 euro* (με επιφύλαξη η τιμή).
Εχει in 220v & out 220v και εχει μια μηχανική ροδέλα που τρέχει ανάλογα απο τα watt που περνάνε μέσα, καθώς και ενα κοντέρ που τα καταγράφει.
*Λεπτομέρια :* Δεν κάνει reset το κοντέρ, οπότε πρέπει πάντα να σημειώνεις χειροκίνητα, ημερομηνίες και το πόσο γράφει το κοντέρ.

Μου είπανε επίσης οτι υπάρχει και ηλεκτρονικός μετρητης ΔΕΗ (με display), αλλά δεν ξέρω το κόστος του και δεν ξέρω αν εχει κουμπί reset, κ.λ.π.
Θα μάθω και θα σας ενημερώσω.

Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω, μπορεί να μας το πεί.

----------


## PPZ

Θελω και εγω ενα  ::   ::  

Αντε οταν μαθεις που εχει ποσταρε, να παμε εκει.Εγω εχω 4 μηχανηματα να βαρανε μερα-νυχτα....να ξερω αν με συμφερει η θα κανουμε.....διαιτα στα πισι...

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από minoas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> ...


Αυτή η συσκευή χρησιμοποιείται συχνά-πυκνά για κοινόχρηστους χώρους που δεν τροφοδοτούνται με ξεχωριστό ρολόι, ή ανάλογες περιπτώσεις όπως παράνομη κατοικία σε δώμα, σε υπόγεια κλπ που θε να ξέρεις πόσο καίνε για να σου πληρώνουνε το αντίστοιχο τίμημα. Αλλά τελευταία χρησιμοποιείται και για να μετράς πόσο καίει ο router σου!!!  ::

----------


## jagon

> Μου είπανε επίσης οτι υπάρχει και ηλεκτρονικός μετρητης ΔΕΗ (με display), αλλά δεν ξέρω το κόστος του και δεν ξέρω αν εχει κουμπί reset, κ.λ.π.
> Θα μάθω και θα σας ενημερώσω.
> 
> Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παραπάνω, μπορεί να μας το πεί.


Μετρητή kwh με display, έχω δει σε κατάλογο της Hager.

Check here: http://catalogue.hager.co.uk/default
Hager -> Modular Devices -> Control, measurement and indication -> Kilow. hour meters


Οι τιμές τσιμπάνε λιγάκι... Δεν έχω πρόχειρο τιμοκατάλογο, αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά, το πιο απλό μοντέλο (EC 110, χωρίς reset του μετρητή) πρέπει να κοστίζει κοντά στα 100 ευρό.

Αυτή είναι η σελίδα του καταλόγου για τους μετρητές μονής φάσης (το βάζω και σε attachment):
http://catalogue.hager.co.uk/resource?a ... AGE155.PDF


Άρα με σειρά κόστους, έχουμε: φτηνό ρολόι ΔΕΗ, μετρητής VA σε πρίζα (δε μετράει το ίδιο πράγμα βέβαια, αλλά παίρνεις μια ιδέα), ηλεκτρονικός μετρητής.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jpeppas
> 
> Ναι, αλλά αν έχεις Linux?
> 
> 
> βάζεις openwrt που χώραει και σε 8Mbyte cf


... και δουλευει και με την CF readonly όποτε δεν γράφει ποτέ και δεν στην "καίει".

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jpeppas
> 
> ...


Λογικά και στο ΜΤ δεν μπορεί να κάνει το ίδιο άμα καταργήσεις τα Logs του ?

Πάντως σε 20 μήνες λειτουργείας με logs έχω Total sector writes 13.543.986.

----------


## ngia

Κινεζομετρητής (πάνω αριστερά)..γράφει πάνω την κατανάλωση, και παράγει και παλμούς 2/watthour, ώστε να μπορείς να τους μετρήσεις με κάποια συσκευή 1-wire ή κάποιο άλλο τρόπο.
Έχω γράψει 800KWh σε περίπου 4 μήνες με περίπου 280watt κατανάλωση average:
2 x P3 1000ΜΗz WiRouters (50+50watt)
1 x P4 2.4GHz + 8 HD (130watt)
switch (15watt)
2wrap, linksys (15watt)
s100 router (20watt)

----------


## panxan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από minoas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> ...


Αγόρασα μηχανικό μετρητή με 12 ευρώ. Κατα τ' άλλά αυτά είναι τα χαρακτηριστικά του και στην γειτονιά μου (Ζωγράφου) μου τον είπαν ... ενδιάμεσο (το λέγανε και στα χωριά έτσι όταν από ένα ρολόι πέρνανε δύο σπίτια κάποτε). 
Βέβαια δεν τον έχω τοποθετήσει για να σας πω kwh.

----------


## senius

Τελικά σήμερα το πρωϊ, αγόρασα τον *ενδιάμεσο* μετρητή (επώνυμης μάρκας) για την καταναλωση των watt της ΔΕΗ, απο απλό ηλεκτρολογικο μαγαζί γειτονιάς, στην τιμη των* 10 euro*. Το μέγεθος του ειναι περίπου 10x 14 cm.

Θα το συνδέσω το απόγευμα πριν την τροφοδοσία του ups του server, οπότε αναμένονται οι μετρήσεις σε κατανάλωση.

----------


## trendy

Να σημειώσεις και την ώρα που τον έβαλες πάνω! Θα μπορείς να μετρήσεις έτσι ημερίσια-μηνιαία-ετήσια κατανάλωση ακριβώς.

----------


## lakis

Πάρε ένα Disk on Module είναι πλέον οικονομότατα τα 4GB κοστίζουν 60 εύρω, δεν έχουν κινούμενα μέρη και είναι πολύ πιό αξιόπιστα από τις CF.

----------


## lakis

Τότε βάλε Disk on Module στα 4GB κοστίζει περίπου 60 ευρω.

----------


## senius

> Να σημειώσεις και την ώρα που τον έβαλες πάνω! Θα μπορείς να μετρήσεις έτσι ημερίσια-μηνιαία-ετήσια κατανάλωση ακριβώς.


Οκ, θα σημειώσω και θα σας ενημερώσω σε μία εβδομαδα για την κατανάλωση του συγκεκριμένου router μου, που προανέφερα στην αρχική σελίδα.

Πάντος αν κάποιος απο εσάς, εχει αποτελέσματα απο μετρήσεις κατανάλωσης του router του, μαζί με ups 700 VA, ας το αναφέρει.

----------


## trendy

Και σε μία ώρα μπορείς να υπολογίσεις με απλή μέθοδο των τριών την κατανάλωση μέρας-εβδομάδας-μήνα.  ::

----------


## [email protected]

Καλησπέρα,

έχω ένα μετρητή εδώ και 5 μήνες πάνω σε ένα fileserver AMD dual core 64bit 2Ghz με 4 WD 250GB 7200rpm σε raid και ένα seagate 40GB για σύστημα. Μαζί τους δουλεύουν και δυο 8-port Gigabit Switch καθώς και ένα 4-port KVM με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία από μετασχηματιστή.
Η μέση ημερήσια κατανάλωση όλου του συστήματος είναι στα 112.75 Watt με απόκλιση της τάξεως των 5 Watt ανάλογα με το traffic του server, το οποίο σε γενικές γραμμές είναι μέτριο.
Στην καμπίνα του υπολογιστή δουλεύουν επίσης 24/7 επτά ανεμιστηράκια στα 12 Volt τα οποία τροφοδοτούνται από το PSU.
Επίσης, σημαντική βελτίωση στην εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας παρατήρησα με τη χρήση PSU με active PFC. Σε απόλυτη σύγκριση η διαφορά είναι γύρω στο 40% σε σχέση με τον παλιό fileserver, ο οποίος είχε συμβατικό PSU, αλλά θα πρέπει να ληφθεί υπόψιν ότι εκείνο το μηχάνημα είχε 4 δίσκους μικρότερους (120x2, 80 και 40), δίσκο συστήματος 10GB και ήταν Athlon XP 1800.

Ελπίζω να βοήθησαν τα παραπάνω στοιχεία.

Φιλικά,
Ανδρέας.

Υ.Γ. τον τελευταίο μήνα έχει μπει ένα SOCOMEC NETYS PL 750 UPS, αλλά ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει τις απαραίτητες μετρήσεις για να βγάλω ασφαλή συμπεράσματα για την ημερήσια κατανάλωση. Μόλις γίνει θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## basos

Να πω και γω. Χρησιμοποιησα ένα μετρητη που βρίσκεται στο υπόγειο εδω και χρονια... (της ΔΕΗ)
Εχουμε 
Router pentium 166/2xfan/32mb μνημη/2 ασυρματες καρτες/ 1 δικτυου/cf 128mb = 49,2 W ή 12,3 e/4 μηνες
Η/Υ athlon @ 1.8Ghz /712mb μνημη/1x7200rpm hd/2xdvd-rom/2xκαρτες pci/ σε ηρεμία = 80.6 W

Η μεθοδος μετρησης εχει λιγο τρεξιμο αλλα μετα ...ξερεις.
Χρειαζεται 
1 λογαριασμο ΔΕΗ
1 χρονομετρο
προσβαση στα ρολογια
υπομονη.

Κλεινουμε τα παντα στο σπιτι εκτος απο το φορτιο. Δηλαδη κλεινουμε ολους τους διακοπτες που δε τροφοδοτουν το υπο μετρηση φορτιο και αποσυνδεουμε ολες τις συσκευές που τροφοδοτουνται απο τον ιδιο διακοπτη.
Κατεβαινουμε κατω και με το λογαριασμο βλεπουμε τον αριθμο παροχης και βρισκουμε το ρολοι.
Περιμενουμε να περάσει το μαυρο σημαδι απο τη ροδελα και αρχιζουμε το χρονομετρο. Προσεχουμε να το σταματησουμε οταν θα ξαναπερασει μετα απο λιγα λεπτα.
Βλεπουμε και ποσες στροφες αντιστοιχουν σε μια Kwh. Εμενα ηταν 375. Το λεει πανω στο καντραν.
Παμε πανω μετα και χτυπαμε στο κομπιουτερακι
W = (3600 x 1000 ) / (ts x skw ) όπου W ισχυς φορτιου σε watt, ts χρονος μιας στροφης σε ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΑ, skw στοφες που αντιστοιχουν σε μια Κwh
W = 9600/ts αν skw=375

Και για επαληθευση της μεθοδου εχουμε
Ισχυς λαμπας 75 W = 9600/126 = 76,1 W 


Επίσης επαναλαμβάνω και τα νολυμερα 
0,25 χ W = Ευρο/4μηνες μιας καταναλωσης W σε Watt (για μοναδα 0,09 Ε)
Υποψι οτι αν καταναλωνεις πανω απο 800 Κwh ανα τετραμηνο ακριβαίνει αρκετα....

----------


## vabiris

Εγω αγορασα αυτη την συσκευη (energy meter) απο τα carefour γυρω στα 20 € , την βαζεις στην πριζα και πανω της βαζεις οποια συσκευη θες και σου μετραει καταναλωση σε watt , A, KW.
Επισης μπορεις να βαλεις κόστος της KWH και σου βγαζει συνολο καταναλωσης για οση ωρα δουλεψεις τη συσκευη που θες.
Για παραδειγμα ο ρουτερ με 4 mini pci , 4απλο ανταπτορα , 2 ethernet , p3 500mhz, 128 memory, cf 128mb μου βγαζει καταναλωση κατα μεσο όρο 59 watt.

----------


## madmetal

> Εγω αγορασα αυτη την συσκευη (energy meter) απο τα carefour γυρω στα 20 € , την βαζεις στην πριζα και πανω της βαζεις οποια συσκευη θες και σου μετραει καταναλωση σε watt , A, KW



ωραιος!
θα το ψαξω να το βρω και εγω γιατι θα φανει χρησιμο 
 ::

----------


## JB172

> Εγω αγορασα αυτη την συσκευη (energy meter) απο τα carefour γυρω στα 20 € , την βαζεις στην πριζα και πανω της βαζεις οποια συσκευη θες και σου μετραει καταναλωση σε watt , A, KW.
> Επισης μπορεις να βαλεις κόστος της KWH και σου βγαζει συνολο καταναλωσης για οση ωρα δουλεψεις τη συσκευη που θες.
> Για παραδειγμα ο ρουτερ με 4 mini pci , 4απλο ανταπτορα , 2 ethernet , p3 500mhz, 128 memory, cf 128mb μου βγαζει καταναλωση κατα μεσο όρο 59 watt.


Μπορείς να το κάνεις reset?
Αν κλείσεις το ρεύμα πριν τη συσκευή και το ξανανοίξεις κρατάει τις μετρήσεις ή αρχίζει να μετράει από την αρχή?

----------


## vabiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vabiris
> 
> Εγω αγορασα αυτη την συσκευη (energy meter) απο τα carefour γυρω στα 20 € , την βαζεις στην πριζα και πανω της βαζεις οποια συσκευη θες και σου μετραει καταναλωση σε watt , A, KW.
> Επισης μπορεις να βαλεις κόστος της KWH και σου βγαζει συνολο καταναλωσης για οση ωρα δουλεψεις τη συσκευη που θες.
> Για παραδειγμα ο ρουτερ με 4 mini pci , 4απλο ανταπτορα , 2 ethernet , p3 500mhz, 128 memory, cf 128mb μου βγαζει καταναλωση κατα μεσο όρο 59 watt.
> 
> 
> Μπορείς να το κάνεις reset?
> Αν κλείσεις το ρεύμα πριν τη συσκευή και το ξανανοίξεις κρατάει τις μετρήσεις ή αρχίζει να μετράει από την αρχή?


Ναι μπορεις να το κανεις reset, μπορεις να κρατησεις τις προηγουμενες τιμες για 30 μερες με τις μπαταριες του ή και να τα σβησεις οποτε θες!

----------


## senius

> Κινεζομετρητής (πάνω αριστερά)..γράφει πάνω την κατανάλωση, και παράγει και παλμούς 2/watthour, ώστε να μπορείς να τους μετρήσεις με κάποια συσκευή 1-wire ή κάποιο άλλο τρόπο.
> Έχω γράψει 800KWh σε περίπου 4 μήνες με περίπου 280watt κατανάλωση average:
> 2 x P3 1000ΜΗz WiRouters (50+50watt)
> 1 x P4 2.4GHz + 8 HD (130watt)
> switch (15watt)
> 2wrap, linksys (15watt)
> s100 router (20watt)


Οπως προανέφερε ο φίλτατος ngia, μόνο ο συγκεκριμένος ηλεκτρονικός μετρητής ράγας, εχει reset αλλά η τιμή του είναι πάνω απο 100 euro. Εγώ προσωπικά με 10 euro αγόρασα τον κάτωθι κλασικό μηχανικό μετρητή κατανάλωσης, αλλά λογω υποχρεώσεων τελικά δεν τον έβαλα ακόμα , αυριο αν ολά πανε καλά θα τον τοποθετήσω , αλλα πριν το ups του router και θα σας απαντήσω σε 7 μέρες απο την ώρα που τοποθετήθηκε.

*EDIT* : Πάντος σε όλους μας, ενδιαφέρει πόσο κατανάλωση έχει σε σύνολο o router μας. *Μήπως είναι πιό φτηνά μία adsl 10 mb με τα σημερινά δεδομένα ?*

----------


## vabiris

Οριστε και ενα psu calculator 

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/p...ulatorlite.jsp

----------


## ulysses

> *EDIT* : Πάντος σε όλους μας, ενδιαφέρει πόσο κατανάλωση έχει σε σύνολο o router μας. *Μήπως είναι πιό φτηνά μία adsl 10 mb με τα σημερινά δεδομένα ?*


γιατι κατι μου λεει οτι ο JS (η ο mauve) θα σου απαντηση καταληλα ?  ::  
και φοβαμε οτι δεν θα εχει αδικο...  ::

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> *EDIT* : Πάντος σε όλους μας, ενδιαφέρει πόσο κατανάλωση έχει σε σύνολο o router μας. *Μήπως είναι πιό φτηνά μία adsl 10 mb με τα σημερινά δεδομένα ?*
> 
> 
> γιατι κατι μου λεει οτι ο JS (η ο mauve) θα σου απαντηση καταληλα ?  
> και φοβαμε οτι δεν θα εχει αδικο...


+++++

----------


## nvak

> Πάντος σε όλους μας, ενδιαφέρει πόσο κατανάλωση έχει σε σύνολο o router μας. *Μήπως είναι πιό φτηνά μία adsl 10 mb με τα σημερινά δεδομένα ?*


Άλλο η προσπάθεια συμπίεσης του κόστους και άλλο η σύγκριση με την ADSL.

Σαν κόμβος σου στοιχίζει πολλαπλάσια μιας ADSL όπως και να τα υπολογίσεις.
Σαν client είσαι σίγουρα αρκετά φτηνότερα μιάς ADSL.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

η γνώμη μου είναι καλο να ξέρουμε στο περίπου την κατανάλωση του κόμβου μας αλλα δεν χρειάζεται να το συγκρίνουμε με ADSL η με ότι δήποτε άλλο. γιατί για μας είναι ένα χόμπι μια παρέα. και όπως κάθε χόμπι έχει ένα κόστος που σαφώς είναι πολύ μικρό συγκριτικά με πολλά αλλα.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

και μια πρόταση που την σκέφτομαι πολύ σοβαρά τελευταία. οποιος θέλει μπορεί να στήσει στην ταράτσα του ηλιακούς συλλέκτες και να τροφοδοτεί τον κόμβο του από τον ήλιος. θα μου πείτε ότι το κόστος μπορεί να είναι μεγαλύτερο και για την απόσβεση θα χρειαστεί ένας χρόνον για να γίνει. αλλα και τι έγινε? χόμπι είναι  ::

----------


## senius

Οπωσδήποτε δεν υπάρχει μέτρο σύγκρισης ADSL, με το χόμπυ μας. Κουταμάρα μου που το προανέφερα πιο πάνω κι όλας.
Μόνο οι νέες γνωριμίες που κάνεις και εξασκείς και το χόμπυ σου, ... φτάνει.

Απλά το ανέφερα καθαρα γιά θεμα *οικονομικού κόστους* (και τίποτ' άλλο).
Πρός θεού μην παρεξηγηθώ.

Πάντος με τις μέχρι τώρα απαντήσεις συνκομβούχων, μια μέση μέτρηση (με μετρο σύγκρισης 4 link, router P III στα 1000) ειναι περιπου 50-60 watt

----------


## PPZ

Απο που πηρες το μετριτη?

----------


## minoas

> Πάντος σε όλους μας, ενδιαφέρει πόσο κατανάλωση έχει σε σύνολο o router μας.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου ,σε όλους έχει περάσει από το μυαλό πόσο ρεύμα καίνε (καταναλώνουν ) . 
Τα χόμπι πληρώνονται , ανάλογα με το βάθος της τσέπης . ::  
Ένα τραγουδάκι έλεγε: τη έντεκα τη δώδεκα τη μια… ::

----------


## senius

> Απο που πηρες το μετριτη?


Απο ενα καταστημα στην Καλογρέζα, 10 euro.

Οποιοδήποτε ηλεκτρολογικό μαγαζι το εχει.
Το ζητάς ε*νδιάμεσο μετρητή* ρεύματος.

*Προσοχη στην σύνδεση :* Εχει 4 κλέμενς απο κάτω. Η είσοδος 220V συνδέεται στο 1(φάση) & 3 (ουδέτερος), και η εξοδος προς το router μας συνδέεται στο 2 (φάση) & 4 (ουδέτερος).

----------


## panoz

επενδύστε σε φωτοβολταϊκά.. εγκατάσταση 1kw ισχύος θέλει περίπου 8,5 τετραγωνικά και βγάζει περίπου 1000kwh το χρόνο.. δεν ξέρω βέβαια πόσο έχουν πάει τώρα αλλά αν σου έρχεται 300άρια η ΔΕΗ μάλλον συμφέρει  ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

Οπως σας ειπα, μετά από μια εβδομάδα που τοποθέτησα τον ενδιάμεσο μετρητή κατανάλωσης, συγκεκριμένα από την 01-06-2007 στις 19,00 το απόγευμα, μέχρι χθες 07-06-2007 στις 19,00 το απόγευμα ... η ένδειξη στο κοντέρ έλεγε *00004,9* (αν δείτε την photo πριν συνδεθεί ο μετρητής έλεγε *00000,1*).
Κατα την εκτήμηση μου λογικά δείχνει *4.9 kw*, οπότε το διαιρώ δια 168 ώρες που έχει η εβδομάδα και το αποτέλεσμα ειναι *29 watt*.

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε αν το υπολογιζω σωστά?


edit : router pentium 3 στα 933, μνημη 256, c.f. 256, ethernet, κάρτα γραφικων 64 mb, 4 CM9, UPS 700va.

----------


## ngia

> Μπορείτε να μου πείτε αν το υπολογιζω σωστά?


Μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε ότι δεν έχεις traffic  :: 
Για τέτοιο μηχανάκι κάτι κοντά στα 40-60 θα περίμενε κανείς (40 σε idle , 60 σε full) , αλλά φυσικά τα νούμερα ποικίλουν από μηχάνημα σε μηχάνημα

----------


## senius

> Μπορείτε να μου πείτε αν το υπολογιζω σωστά?
> 
> 
> Μπορούμε να συμπεράνουμε ότι δεν έχεις traffic 
> Για τέτοιο μηχανάκι κάτι κοντά στα 40-60 θα περίμενε κανείς (40 σε idle , 60 σε full) , αλλά φυσικά τα νούμερα ποικίλουν από μηχάνημα σε μηχάνημα


ngia thanks, αυτό βοηθάει στους υπολογισμούς σου ?

----------

